# American Kenpo Master Key Techniques



## Roland

..if there ARE Master Key techniques.
I do believe there are master key movements though!


----------



## Robbo

Use the search function up and to the right and try 'master keys'.

Rob


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by matthewgreenland _*
> My question is which are the American Kenpo Master Key Techniques and why are they labeled as such?
> *



Of course there are Master Key Techniques as well as Master Key Movements and Master Key Drills..... LOL why do you think we talk of them - just to tease the northerners... HA!:rofl:

MASTER KEY MOVEMENT(S) are defined as being a move or series of moves that can be used in more than one predicament with equal effect.  For example a rear heel kick, shin scrape, and instep stomp can be used for a FULL NELSON, BEAR HUG with the arms free or pinned, REAR ARM LOCK, etc. Or, an arm break can be applied to a cross wrist grab, a lapel grab, or hair grab -  application of the arm break would remain constant, but the methods of controlling the wrist would vary. 

In comparison, 

MASTER KEY TECHNIQUES entail sequential arrangements of movements that can be applied to a number of predicaments. In the case of a MASTER KEY TECHNIQUE it is a single technique that may be used as a BASE MOVE. Other similar techniques may then be perceived as formulations of it. 

In many ways they are like Family Groupings and Associated Moves; they are the result of an individual's further association of movements; they are the next logical step in the search for spontaneity. Remember, the following are only one set of model groupings. The art of Master Key Techniques is to eventually be able to use any and all techniques as a BASE MOVE and to see how all 
other techniques are formulations of it. This should lead you to the next level of spontaneity.

MASTER KEY DRILLS are training drills that work actions that are incorporated over and over all throughout the system such as the Training Horse and straight 2 - Knuckle Punch (Master Key Drill). 

OK, Ok Here are the Sot after 10:

THUNDERING HAMMERS + 32 "variations of"
FIVE SWORDS + 44 
LONE KIMONO + 9
SHIELDING HAMMER + 17
REPEATING MACE + 8
LOCKED WING + 1
INTELLECTUAL DEPARTURE + 4
THRUSTING SALUTE + 2
PARTING WINGS + 24
HOOKING WINGS + 4

Now don't tell anyone I did this!
:asian:


----------



## matthewgreenland

Hello Brothers and Sisters of American Kenpo -

I am new to the whole forum scene, so bare with me.

My question is which are the American Kenpo Master Key Techniques and why are they labeled as such?

In advance, thank you to all those who take the time to reply...


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo

It would be great to know the variations that go with the master kets???


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo

It would be great to know the variations that go with the master keys???


----------



## hammer

*THUNDERING HAMMERS 32*

Sleeper

Dance of Death

Grasping Eagles

Unwinding Pendulum

Dance of Darkness 

Attacking Mace

Flashing Wings

Darting Mace

Crossing Talons

Desperate Falcons

Circling Fans 

Leaping Crane

Gathering Clouds

Circling the Horizon

Piercing Lance

Taming the Mace

Shield and Mace 

Back Breaker

Kneel of Compulsion

Brushing the Storm

Escape from the Storm

Flashing Mace

Glancing Salute

Clipping the Storm

Glancing Lance

Ram and the Eagle

Returning Storm

Grasp of Death

Gift of Destruction

Gift in Return

Gift of Destiny

Broken Gift



*FIVE SWORDS 46*

Delayed Sword

Fatal Deviation 

Alternating Mace

Snaking Talons 

Aggressive Twins

Entwined Maces 

Defying the Storm

Mace of Aggression

Snapping Twigs

The Bear and the Ram

Tripping Arrow

Falling Falcon

Conquering Shield

Cross of Death

Bowing to Buddha

Raining Claw

Glancing Wing

Prance of the Tiger

Circling Fans 

Deflecting Hammer

Hugging Pendulum

Retreating Pendulum

Dance of Darkness 

Unwinding Pendulum

Menacing Twirl

Reversing Circles 

Swinging Pendulum

Detour From Doom

Deceptive Panther

Charging Ram

Broken Ram

Intercepting the Ram

Spreading Branch

Reprimanding the Bears

Captured Twigs

Crushing Hammer

Obscure Wing

Calming the Storm

Securing the Storm

Triggered Salute

Twisted Twig

Bow of Compulsion

Reversing Mace

Circling Destruction

Gripping Talon

Twisted Rod



*LONE KIMONO: 9*

Twin Kimono

Clutching Feathers

Locking Horns

Captured Leaves

Entangled Wing

Snapping Twig

Raking Mace

Obscure Sword

Falcons of Force



*INTELLECTUAL DEPARTURE: 4*

Circle of Doom

Rotating Destruction

Unfolding The Dark

Encounter With Danger



*SHIELDING HAMMER: 20*

Sword of Destruction

Evading The Storm

Protecting Fans

Shield and Mace

Leap From Danger

Dominating Circles

Circles of Protection

Raining Lance

Circling Windmills

Unfurling Crane

Reversing Circles

Leap of Death

Destructive Kneel

Destructive Fans

Glancing Spear

Desperate Falcons

Broken Rod

Fatal Deviation 

Entwined Maces 

Snaking Talons 





*REPEATING MACE:* 8

Shield and Sword

Twirling Hammers

Checking The Storm

Twirling Wings

Entwined Lance

Parting of the Snakes

Capturing the Rod

Defying the Rod



*LOCKED WING: 1*

Flight to Freedom



*THRUSTING SALUTE: 2*

Buckling Branch

Striking Serpent's Head



*PARTING WINGS: 24*

Thrusting Prongs

Begging Hands

Thrusting Wedge

Blinding Sacrifice

Twist of Fate

Crashing Wings

Spiraling Twigs

Squatting Sacrifice

Scraping Hoof

Repeated Devastation

Cross of Destruction

Fallen Cross

Heavenly Ascent

Squeezing the Peach

Crossed Twigs

Circling Wing

Wings of Silk

Obstructing the Storm

Capturing the Storm

Calming the Storm

Securing the Storm

Snakes of Wisdom

Grip of Death

Escape From Death



*HOOKING WINGS: 4*

Fatal Cross

Twirling Sacrifice

Defensive Cross

Marriage of the Rams

Here is alist of what I have for the master key techniques,I belive that this was the same list that Mr Conasata, had shared with us on either KENPO TALK or martial talk, cant remember its to late here, with some *** attached to some of the techniques for variations.

Cheers


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo

Thanks!!

That will give me plenty to chew on for a while!
 :asian:  :asian:


----------



## cdhall

Mr. Conatser,

I see this thread is 1-2 years old, but is this list of Hammer's correct? I have yet to go over it but I may take this to class tonight. My form is going to deal with grafting and I think I should address the Master Key techniques with my form.


----------

